# Superbowl



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I know this is probably a stupid reason to chose a team to root for in the Superbowl, but I am so infuriated by the phrase " who dat" that I must root for the Colts to win. I'm not sure why it irritates me so much, but it makes me want to cut a fool!:lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Is that a phrase the Saints use?


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Is that a phrase the Saints use?


yep


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I am all for the Colts. As far as I am concerned the Saints can say anything they want. I think my Colts are gonna win anyways. Bring it home Peyton!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Colts will win the Saints defense stinks


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Have to root for the Saints -- it seems the team transcends sport and embodies the rebirth of one of America's great cities. Seems to be completely opposite of the Colts, whose owner sneaked them away from one of football's most devoted fans under cover of night. And though I admire him for the Hall of Fame quarterback he is, Peyton Manning making that series of MasterCard commercials a few years back mocking what working people do for a living cinched my dislike for him. So my team is the Giants and whatever team happens to be playing the Colts.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> Have to root for the Saints -- it seems the team transcends sport and embodies the rebirth of one of America's great cities. Seems to be completely opposite of the Colts, whose owner sneaked them away from one of football's most devoted fans under cover of night. And though I admire him for the Hall of Fame quarterback he is, Payton Manning making that series of MasterCard commercials a few years back mocking what working people do for a living cinched my dislike for him. So my team is the Giants and whatever team happens to be playing the Colts.


+1


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Payton Manning making that series of MasterCard commercials a few years back mocking what working people do for a living cinched my dislike for him.


Mocking? That was intended to honor those people, cheering for them the same way fans cheer for sports celebrities. There was no mocking intended.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Didn't strike me that way. Manning seemed to parody the idea of cheering for the average working stiff, not take it seriously. Whether the commercial's director intended to shoot it that way is arguable; it is clear that the client liked it that way, however, and that's how the spots were aired.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

As a Patriots fan it sort of hurts to be rooting for the Colts . I just dont like the Saints


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Boston_bill said:


> As a Patriots fan it sort of hurts to be rooting for the Colts . I just dont like the Saints


I feel you there. I dont think I could pull for the Pats either no matter who they were playing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

For the first time in a long time, I'm torn on this SuperBowl. I like both teams and am not sure who to root for. I'll probably be slightly leaning towards the Saints, but would just like to see a good game.


----------



## MoMo (Dec 20, 2006)

How can you not pull for Saints? I agree though that a good game is all that matters.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

MoMo said:


> How can you not pull for Saints? I agree though that a good game is all that matters.


Like I said "who dat" is for some reason so offensive to me that I can't root for them. In addition, due to my deep rooted hatred for the Patriots, I want Manning to pad his legacy so he can top Tom Brady.

I know its sad that this is what it has come to. I really couldn't care less about either team, so I have to go pretty deep down the tiebreaker list to decide who to root for.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Dear Miami,

The Saints are coming. And so are we, their loyal, long-suffering and slightly discombobulated Super Bowl-bound fans.

While there's still time to prepare -- although a few hard-core Who Dats will begin trickling in Monday, most of us won't arrive until Thursday or Friday -- we thought we'd give you a heads-up about what you should expect.

First things first: You need more beer.

Yeah, we know. You ordered extra. You think you have more than any group of humans could possibly consume in one week. Trust us. You don't.

New Orleans was a drinking town long before the Saints drove us to drink. But it turns out beer tastes better when you're winning. (Who knew?) So let's just say we're thirsty for more than a championship; adjust your stockpiles accordingly..

And look. When we ask you for a go-cup, be nice to us. We don't even know what "open container law" means. Is that anything like "last call"?

It's Carnival season in New Orleans (that's Mardi Gras to you), and we'll be taking the celebration on the road. So don't be startled if you walk past us and we throw stuff at you; that's just our way of saying hello.

Oh, and sorry in advance about those beads we leave dangling from your palm trees. We just can't help ourselves.

February is also crawfish season, and you can be sure that more than one enterprising tailgater will figure out a way to transport a couple sacks of live mudbugs and a boiling pot to Miami.

When the dude in the 'Who Dat' T-shirt asks if you want to suck da head and pinch da tail, resist the urge to punch him. He's not propositioning you. He's inviting you to dinner.

And if you see a big Cajun guy who looks exactly like an old Saints quarterback walking around town in a dress ... don't ask. It's a long story.

We know that crowd control is a major concern for any Super Bowl host city. Our advice? Put away the riot gear.

Reason No. 1: Indianapolis is going to lose, and their fans are way too dull to start a riot.

Reason No. 2: New Orleans showed the world on Sunday that we know how to throw a victory party. We don't burn cars. We dance on them.

Reason No. 3: Even if we did lose, which we won't, leaving the stadium would be like leaving a funeral, and our typical response to that is to have a parade.

Speaking of which: If you happen to see a brass band roll by, followed by a line of folks waving their handkerchiefs, you're not supposed to just stand there and watch. As our own Irma Thomas would say, get your backfield in motion.

And hey, Mister DJ! Yes, we know you've already played that stupid Ying Yang Twins song 10 times tonight, but indulge us just one more time.

To us, "Halftime (Stand Up and Get Crunk)" isn't just a song; it's 576 points of good memories. It's the sound of a Drew Brees touchdown pass to Devery Henderson, a Pierre Thomas dive for first down on 4th-and-1, a Garrett Hartley field goal sailing through the uprights in overtime.

It's what a championship sounds like. You may get sick of hearing it. We won't. Encore, dammit.

Inside Sun Life Stadium, you may find your ears ringing more than usual. We're louder than other fans. Seven thousand of ours sound like 70,000 of theirs.

Don't believe us? Ask the 12th man in the Vikings huddle.

Some people think it's just the Dome that heightens our volume. But you're about to discover a little secret: We can scream loud enough to make your head explode, indoors or out.

It's not the roof. It's the heart.

Well, OK, and the beer.

Don't be surprised if there are more Saints fans outside the stadium than inside. A lot of us are coming just to say we were part of history, even if we can't witness it up close. The Saints are family to us, and you know how it is with family: We want to be there for them, whether they really need us or not. Because we know our presence will mean something to them, whether they can see us or not.

Come to think of it, seeing as how you're taking us in for the week, we pretty much regard you as family, too. So we're warning you now: If you're within hugging distance, you're fair game.

Hugging strangers is a proud Who Dat tradition, right up there with crying when we win.

Most sports fans cry when their teams lose. Not us. We've been losing gracefully and with good humor for 43 years. Tragedy and disappointment don't faze us. It's success that makes us go to pieces.

Hurricane Katrina? We got that under control. The Saints in the Super Bowl? SOMEBODY CALL A PARAMEDIC!!!

So anyway, don't let the tears of joy freak you out.. We're just ... disoriented.

OK. Let's review:

Order more beer. Throw me something, mister. Suck da heads. Wear da dress. Stand up. Get crunk.. Hug it out. Protect your eardrums. Pass the Kleenex. Hoist the trophy.

*See you at the victory party.*


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sackchamp56 said:


> I know this is probably a stupid reason to chose a team to root for in the Superbowl, but I am so infuriated by the phrase " who dat" that I must root for the Colts to win. I'm not sure why it irritates me so much, but it makes me want to cut a fool!:lol:


Who came up with the "who dat" phrase? It is just as stupid as the Bengal's "who dey".


----------



## f91 (Jan 31, 2010)

Not feeling it this year...


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

Kevin - I love your city man but your team has only one hope to win this game...Take Peyton Manning out of the game early and entirely 

If your boys do to Peyton what they did to Brett Favre they then stand a CHANCE, albeit a slightly better chance than slim and none...Let Peyton play the game on his terms and I'll put it this way - Hurricane Katrina won't be the only disaster you'll have experienced in recent memory...the next disaster will begin Feb 7th at about 6:30 pm PST...

Good Luck to the Saints, they'll need it. Indy 38, NO 28...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok I"ll probably get flamed for this.......but I ask this every year, why does the game start so late on the east coast? 630pm EST? With all the introductions and half time events the game probably won't be over till 11pm EST. Why can't they start the game at say 3 or 4 EST? This way everyone can enjoy the game and not have to stay up so late.

I'd like to see the Saints win just because.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Ok I"ll probably get flamed for this.......but I ask this every year, why does the game start so late on the east coast?


I'm sure you could figure it out if you really thought about it, but I'll answer it for you.

Dollars. Dinero. Paper. Coin. Cash.

By placing the Superbowl so that as much as possible is shown during PRIME TIME (7-10pm) across as much of the country as possible, the number of viewers is maximized as therefore, so is the amount of money they can charge advertisers for ad minutes.

Also, bars will sell a lot more alcohol during the later hours than during the middle of the day.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I think the Colts will win because I think they have the best team overall.
As for the CBS coverage. I can not wait to see Katie Couric at the White House. NOT. Does she live there?


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

flogduh said:


> Kevin - I love your city man but your team has only one hope to win this game...Take Peyton Manning out of the game early and entirely
> 
> If your boys do to Peyton what they did to Brett Favre they then stand a CHANCE, albeit a slightly better chance than slim and none...Let Peyton play the game on his terms and I'll put it this way - Hurricane Katrina won't be the only disaster you'll have experienced in recent memory...the next disaster will begin Feb 7th at about 6:30 pm PST...
> 
> Good Luck to the Saints, they'll need it. Indy 38, NO 28...


 Need I say more ?


----------

